

Google Wave is finally dead - glennos
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/30/2989189/google-wave-shutdown

======
glennos
I'll be honest, I only ever used Wave for about 30 minutes, but the potential
for a new vendor agnostic collaboration platform was pretty exciting. I can't
see it picking up pace now that it's an Apache project. Sad. I think we're
stuck with email for the foreseeable future for vendor-agnostic long form
communication.

------
manveru
Since the article didn't mention it, there's <http://rizzoma.com/> which hosts
a rather nice version of Wave.

